# Snakes are Bad



## swampcat95 (Jun 5, 2012)

My brother-in-law lost his pet beagle last week to a rattler.  He said that he could here him running from the supper table when the snake got him.  He didn't make it 2 minutes.  They have killed 3 over 5 feet since Memorial Day, and one had a rabbit in it.  The rabbit population is real high around the house this year, and the snakes have followed them in.  I have never seen them this bad.  I want run my dogs around the house because I can't stand the thought of loosing one to a snake.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 5, 2012)

Walked the inside of my pen over the weekend and this one made me jump not seeing it when I walked up on it.No telling how many rabbits I lost from this critter.They try to go thru the fence and that HOT wire is more than they can stand.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jun 6, 2012)

Collateral Damage!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 6, 2012)

GO RAY !!!!    GO RAY !!!!  You got ole Preacher's vote for President


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 6, 2012)

swampcat95 said:


> .  I want run my dogs around the house because I can't stand the thought of loosing one to a snake.



95-- Words very WISELY spoken


----------



## BigDollar (Jul 3, 2012)

I believe snakes are good; people are bad.

I never saw a snake yet that strip-mined and destroyed forever 1,000 acres of beautiful hunting and fishing land.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 3, 2012)

In my Profession the Serpent (snake) is a LOT Worse Than Man !!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 3, 2012)

Really ?? You can't be serious...


----------



## oldways (Jul 3, 2012)

Chapter 3 of Genesis will anwser your question. Might want to pick it up and read it from time to time alot of great learnin in the BOOK.


----------



## oldways (Jul 3, 2012)

Not trying to offend anybody just saw a oppportunity


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2012)

That's just about talkin' snakes. We're talkin' about the regular old ones that don't talk.


----------



## oldways (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah but think bout how many looked


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 3, 2012)

What ??  You really don't believe Snakes CAN TALK ??? Jeremiah 46:22 "The VOICE thereof shall go like a SERPENT." Happy 4TH


----------



## mwells353 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well When I run into a talking one I will definitely make sure I have the camera ready.


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 5, 2012)

Preacher, They are bad.  That is why they got that head bruised.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 5, 2012)

" i heard dat !!! "


----------



## easbell (Jul 5, 2012)

Y'all be careful out there.


----------



## kreekhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

y'all aint never heard a snake talk run up on a big 5ft diamond back i bet u will hear him most of the time before u see him


----------



## mwells353 (Jul 20, 2012)

Catch them all the time on my hunting land just pick them up and put them on another part of my property to keep the squirrels & rabbits in check.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 21, 2012)

mwells353 said:


> Catch them all the time on my hunting land just pick them up and put them on another part of my property to keep the squirrels & rabbits in check.



I hope the tatic you are using does not put you in check or the hospital.


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 21, 2012)

donald-f said:


> I hope the tatic you are using does not put you in check or the hospital.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Jul 21, 2012)

all snakes have an important role to fill in the ecosystem.

rattlesnakes were eating rabbits before dogs were domesticated.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jul 22, 2012)

speaking of snakes 11 and a button killed today at 7


----------

